# Travel Insurance



## tattyhead

We are going to Spain mid September until end November can anybody please give the names of any medical travel insurance companies that will cover us for the trip. URGENT
thanks pauline :?


----------



## bognormike

If you're going to be doing trips abroad regularly, it would almost certainly be beneficial to take out annual cover. Do a google search on annual travel insurance & you should get some ideas. Some bank accounts provide cover, but you normally have to be paying an annual service charge to get an equivalent to a good policy. We are with Natwest premier, and as long as we pay for some part of the trip on the debit / credit cards linked to the account we get cover, higher than most bought policies.


----------



## 103205

As already said, the annual policy is the way to go and may be similar in cost to a 2/3 month trip. I use Holiday Choice tel 01234 365100 www.theholidaychoice.co.uk for my annual cover. It is significantly cheaper to take out insurance with them on line. I had a theft claim which was dealt with ok.

I have also used Columbus Direct (www.columbusdirect.com)on several occasions for different trips, backpacking, touring etc. and for short term cover for the parents. They are economical, have various options cover ranges and easy to access. Fortunately, I have never had to make a claim. Beyond that, there are hundreds which you'll get from Google, Yahoo etc.

Good Luck


----------



## Rapide561

*Annual insurance*

Hi

Take a look at www.moneysupermarket.com and follow the links. Check each policy carefuly though before you purchase - the bitter taste of poor quality is remembered long after the sweetness of low price is forgotten.

Russell


----------

